# Some new pics of Big Pucci...



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

So as some of you know I was sold a pictus cat that turned out to be a baby channel cat. Here are a few pics of him at about 16" in my spare 125. He was in a 45G where he injured himself by running into the tank walls after he got to about 12". He was moved to my 125 a month ago and has put on over an inch since and healed perfectly.


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

Thats a cool looking fish Bake!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Nice channel-
Hope you got a big appitite :nod:


----------



## kfreeman (Feb 14, 2008)

I used to keep yellow bellies they look great in tank. Nice cat


----------



## pbucch (Nov 18, 2008)

cool fish, I might actually feel bad feeding that one to my grandfather.


----------

